# doggie coats



## cruiser2

Hello my name is maureen and i live in the east midlands.
we re-homed a shih tzu 8 weeks ago. i`m afraid she was very ,very timid and frightened, and untrained in everything. 
she walks quite well on a lead now and is house trained.
anyway now we take her out every day i would like to knit her
a coat to go out in. i don`t know about size or anything so i would like some help please

thank you
( ps i can knit but have never done a dog coat )


----------



## muppet

Anything here like your dog?
http://www.doggiestylish.com/Free-Dog-Coat-And-Sweater-Patterns/free-knitting-patterns-for-dog-coats.html


----------



## Kathy759

Hello Maureen: I just signed up on this site today and saw your message. I was born and raised in Cheltenham, Glos, so it is nice to meet a fellow Brit even though it is not in person. I have lived in the United States since I was 19. Am now 73 and still mad about knitting. My Mum taught me when I was 4. We didn't have television and all the electronic gadgets we have now back then. 

I recently knitted a doggie coat for my daughter's miniature schnauzer, Lucas. I will try to attach a photo, but am new at this, so it might not work. It does come in smaller size. I knitted a medium size. Let me know if you like the pattern.


----------



## trish2222

hello and welcome from Glasgow.

This previous topic on KP might throw up something for you

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70861-1.html


----------



## amudaus

Hello Maureen welcome to the forum from the east coast of Yorkshire,if you go to the top of the page and click on home then click on patterns you might find something there,but there will be somebody that will come up with other links for you.


----------



## cruiser2

Thanks for the welcome. I`ll sort out a pattern and try one


----------



## mkilcoyne

This is a cute pattern that works up quickly for a small dog:
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/119/Issue119.php


----------



## MrsB

Try this link for free doggie sweater patterns:

http://www.search-results.com/web?q=Free+Dog+Sweater+Knitting+Patterns&qsrc=6&o=APN10645&l=dis&apn_dbr=&apn_dtid=^BND406^YY^US&atb=sysid%3D406%3Aappid%3D394%3Auid%3D81c79b03b7d522fe%3Auc%3D1343011125%3Asrc%3Dieb%3Ao%3DAPN10645&p2=^AG6^BND406^YY^US&locale=en_US&apn_ptnrs=AG6&apn_sauid=&apn_uid=&gct=ds


----------



## Naneast

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## LadyBecket

Welcome from Michigan!! I'm so glad you got a new baby and are going to make her a nice warm coat!!


----------



## morningstar

cruiser2 said:


> Hello my name is maureen and i live in the east midlands.
> we re-homed a shih tzu 8 weeks ago. i`m afraid she was very ,very timid and frightened, and untrained in everything.
> she walks quite well on a lead now and is house trained.
> anyway now we take her out every day i would like to knit her
> a coat to go out in. i don`t know about size or anything so i would like some help please
> 
> thank you
> ( ps i can knit but have never done a dog coat )


Others here can give you lots of help about knitting a dog coat but maybe I can help you with your Shih Tzu. Those dear little dogs need lots of cuddling, great care in extreme temperatures AND sweaters and coats that are longer than most ready-made ones. The proper small diameter fits perfectly but they need the tops (along their backs) made longer. Their tummies and chests also need extra protection because they are so close to the frozen earth and snow. For our Daisy, I've crocheted additional fabric on her store-bought sweaters. She has a coat from Petco that does fit her well but, using it as a pattern, I will make her another one with the back extended. Your Shih Tzu will respond to constant love, hugs and cuddles and you'll soon see much of her anxiety disappear.


----------



## MrsB

Here's a neat site for dog sweater pattersn - scroll down to the middle of the page for the full directory of pattern names.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/pets.php


----------



## MrsB

http://www.4shared.com/file/74683781/e17d0456/Chevron_Dog_Sweater.html


----------



## MrsB

Varigated yarns would be wonderful for this cute dog sweater with a chevron cabling design. And what a great gift it would make for a someone's pet or as a holiday bazaar item. Kuddos to the designer.

http://www.4shared.com/file/74683781/e17d0456/Chevron_Dog_Sweater.html


----------



## dad's funnyface

Hello and welcome from Massachusetts, USA.


----------



## denisejh

Hello Maureen-Welcome. If you go to lionbrand.com (Lion Brand Yarn), go to the free patterns (thousands of them). Look under all free knitting patterns and click on free patterns for pets. You'll find a number of dog sweaters and coats-all patterns are free and downloads. I've includedthe link. You can also Google/Yahoo search knitting patterns for small dog sweaters and coats and you'll get lots of sites to look at. Best! Denise http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/pg.fcgi?page=freepatterns.html


----------



## donmaur

welcome from another maureen in alberta lotsof free patterns on the patons site


----------



## MrsB

Wal-mart might be having a sale on children's or infant sweaters under $4.00 that could work for dogs. I recently saw a large-breed dog walking down the street with his owner - the dog was wearing a pajama top and was strutting quite confidently. It was comical.


----------



## conch72

Here is a link for a sweater pattern for smaller dogs:

http://www.4shared.com/file/134666093/8de73431/Varsity_Sweater.html

I knitted this sweater for my pug with the following modifications:
1. No stripes; just solid red yarn throughout.
2. No pocket on the back.
3. My dog wears a harness so I had to modify the sweater so there was an opening for the ring where I attach her leash to the harness. I simply (ha!) made a buttonhole opening using Eunny Jung's Tulip Buttonhole and that provided a nice opening that wouldn't rip loose.


----------



## MrsB

Bless those little pampered pooches. What would they do without the kind-hearted people that treat them like welcome guests?


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London, England.


----------

